# (MO) St Charles MO, blk lab for stud



## CRogers (Jan 4, 2015)

HRCH Longshot's Black Deuces R Wild JH
D.O.B. 4/7/11
Breeder Tom Sorenson
AKC# SR67286007
UKC# R233-385
DNA V673840
OFA eyes 6/21/13 found to be clear all inherrited eye diseases 
LREYE1640/126M-NOPI
Hips Excellent 
OFA LR-EL59493M26-VPI
Elbows Normal
LR-204231E26M-VPI
EIC Carrier

Sire Hi Brass Maximum Velocity
Dam Gunstocks Gracious Giftq

Deuce is a machine. He has a JAM in very first derby we ran. I did all the training myself to his HRCH. He has one senior pass. And is currently running qualified all age stakes. He also has titles in Dockdogs. One is a elite title for dogs that jump over 23 feet. His best jump to date is 25'2". Deuce has not been breed yet. He has had a sperm check. I am looking to get a nice pup out of deal for a friends daughter who lost her dockdiving lab to cancer. She also wants to do derbies and hunt test. She has been using Deuce for Dockdogs. And is the one that holds elite title with. And now has her heart set on Deuce Pup. Please email me if interested.
Thank you 
Chris Rogers
[email protected]
Deuce has a fb page with all his videos and pics. And pedigree.
Deuces R Wild


----------

